# Account advice needed



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

I keep getting the above post when I try and post or do anything on my real account.

I've just set this account up to post this question and see if anyone can tell me what to do to resolve this?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

But you posted this successfully?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Is this a new account then to ask this question? If so, what was your username for your previous account and what were you trying to do when you got the message you quoted?

P.S. I'm moving this to the correct section but will leave a link...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Is this a new account then to ask this question? If so, what was your username for your previous account and what were you trying to do when you got the message you quoted?
> 
> P.S. I'm moving this to the correct section but will leave a link...


Yes I only set up this account to ask this question. My username for the account I'd like to use is THE ICEMAN. Iv'e tries several things like starting new posts and replying to posts but keep getting the same message. Its like my account has been frozen. Thanks in advance


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LAUREN1 said:


> Yes I only set up this account to ask this question. My username for the account I'd like to use is THE ICEMAN. Iv'e tries several things like starting new posts and replying to posts but keep getting the same message. Its like my account has been frozen. Thanks in advance


The email confirmation wasn't complete. I've manually enabled it so you should now be able to access that account. If you can then please let me know and I'll delete your 'LAUREN1' account.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> The email confirmation wasn't complete. I've manually enabled it so you should now be able to access that account. If you can then please let me know and I'll delete your 'LAUREN1' account.


I've just tried and its working now, thanks Katy :0)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LAUREN1 said:


> I've just tried and its working now, thanks Katy :0)


You're welcome.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

LAUREN1 said:


> Yes I only set up this account to ask this question. My username for the account I'd like to use is THE ICEMAN. Iv'e tries several things like starting new posts and replying to posts but keep getting the same message. Its like my account has been frozen. Thanks in advance


i had to laugh when i read that the icemans account is frozen


----------

